# Tom tom home



## nono75011 (1 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Je poss&#232;de un tom tom GO510 et je n'arrive pas &#224; le faire reconna&#238;tre sur mon mac.
Rien ne se passe quand je le branche sur le port usb alors que le tom tom lui, de son c&#244;t&#233;, reconnait qu'il est branch&#233;. J'ai install&#233; tom tom home avec le cd fourni lors de l'achat de mon gps et l'ai mis &#224; jour mais rien &#224; faire!
J'ai essay&#233; de chercher sur le forum si quelqu'un avait le m&#234;me probl&#232;me mais je n'ai rien trouv&#233;!

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider?

Merci beaucoup

Ces probl&#232;mes rel&#232;vent du forum "Informatique nomade". on y va !


----------



## JoeDORV (4 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,
Je viens de rencontrer le même problème que vous avec un 710.
Après une discussion avec les Techniciens TOMTOM, il apparait que la mise a jour 10 4 9 d'apple ait modifié quelque peu la gestion des ports usb 2 et cette modif ne serait pas prise en charge par le logiciel tom tom home. Il m'ont dit qu'ils y travaillaient, mais sans grande conviction
Cela fonctionne normalement sur les mac power pc et les ports usb 1.1
Autrement, il n'y a qu'à attendre une mise a jour.
Voilà 
A bientôt


----------



## doudou28 (7 Août 2007)

JoeDORV a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de rencontrer le même problème que vous avec un 710.
> Après une discussion avec les Techniciens TOMTOM, il apparait que la mise a jour 10 4 9 d'apple ait modifié quelque peu la gestion des ports usb 2 et cette modif ne serait pas prise en charge par le logiciel tom tom home. Il m'ont dit qu'ils y travaillaient, mais sans grande conviction
> Cela fonctionne normalement sur les mac power pc et les ports usb 1.1
> ...


Avez vous t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; la derni&#233;re version de tomtom Home pour Mac sur le site tomtom ?


----------



## Gwen (5 Octobre 2007)

Pour ma part, pas de soucis, le logiciel reconnait bien mon TOM TOM ONE. Pas de CD livr&#233; avec l'appareil pour moi, mais l'application &#233;tait pr&#233;sente sur la m&#233;moire du GPS.

Par contre, je ne comprends pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t de ce logiciel, &#224; part acheter des voix (moches) ou de carte suppl&#233;mentaire 
Comment r&#233;cup&#232;re t'-on les modifications effectu&#233;es par les autres utilisateurs sur les trac&#233;s enregistr&#233;es avec le TOM TOM et surtout comment partage t'on les modifications effectu&#233;es sur son propre TOM TOM?


----------



## cameleone (5 Octobre 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Par contre, je ne comprends pas l'intérêt de ce logiciel, à part acheter des voix (moches) ou de carte supplémentaire


Pouvoir mettre à jour son TomTom ; télécharger et installer régulièrement les données Instantfix, permettant une détection beaucoup plus rapide des satellites à l'allumage...


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2007)

C'est quoi les donn&#233;es Instantfix?

Bon, en tout cas, le logiciel sert aussi a faire des sauvegardes, c'est pas mal &#231;a.


----------



## cameleone (7 Octobre 2007)

gwen a dit:


> C'est quoi les données Instantfix?
> 
> Bon, en tout cas, le logiciel sert aussi a faire des sauvegardes, c'est pas mal ça.



Exact pour les sauvegardes, j'avais omis de le mentionner.
Les données Instantfix sont des données comprenant la position des différents satellites, valables plusieurs jours. Avec ces données enregistrées en mémoire, l'appareil effectuera plus facilement le "fix", c'est-à-dire sa connexion aux satellites.


----------



## huphi (8 Octobre 2007)

Je possède un TomTom ONE 3eme édition et tomtom Home (1.5) ne reconnait pas mon appareil: il détecte un TomTom GO qd je connecte le ONE au mac! (PB G4 1,67GHz, macOS 10.4.10) 

L'appareil est livré sans CD et j'ai téléchargé tomtom home sur leur site mais du coup je ne peux rien faire de ce logiciel.


----------



## Gwen (9 Octobre 2007)

C'est &#233;trange, moi, le logiciel &#233;tait livr&#233; directement sur mon Tom Tom et j'ai pu l'installer directement &#224; partir de la m&#233;moire du Tom Tom qui est mont&#233; sur mon mac comme un syst&#232;me de m&#233;moire de masse.


----------



## bill clinton (18 Octobre 2007)

Moi j'ai tué mon tom tom one en essayant de faire une mise a jour. Completement planté, j'ai fini par le foutren a la poubelle   .... bahhh c'est l'occase de racheter un tom tom XL mais terminado les connections mac pour moi. C'est trop risqué. Y a qu'a voir le nombre de personnes sur différents forum qui ont fait disjoncté leur gps avec un mac !

Enfin y a plus grave dans la vie  


Bill


----------



## Gwen (19 Octobre 2007)

Il est vraiment mort, impossible de le r&#233;activer? Le SAV ne peut rien faire?


----------



## Mouval (19 Octobre 2007)

Je n'ai aucun problème de connexion entre mon MBP (Tiger avec toutes les dernières mises à jour) et mon TomTom One de 1ère génération.

Je récupère régulièrement les fichiers "Quickfix", ou les mises à jour de radar, sans problème.


----------



## bill clinton (20 Octobre 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Il est vraiment mort, impossible de le r&#233;activer? Le SAV ne peut rien faire?




Oui oui clairement, il est dead... Impossible de le r&#233;activer. Et moi aussi c'&#233;tait une premi&#232;re version. Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi certains se connectent bien et pas d'autres.

Du coup je reviens de D...Y &#224; l'instant avec ... un TOM TOM xl Europe !! :rateau:  Pas rancunier je suis....   Mais ne comptez pas sur moi pour le connecter &#224; un des mes mac !!


Bill


----------



## roro (24 Février 2008)

je relance ce sujet car j'ai un tomtom one V2 europe et quand je le branche, le contenu de la carte SD apparait bien sur le bureau.
Par contre, tomtom home 2.2.2.28 ne reconnait pas mon tomtom. Du coup, impossible de lancer une MAJ.
que faire ??
suis en 10.5.2 sur MacBook Pro C2D 2.2ghz


----------



## macaddicted (28 Février 2008)

j'ai branché mon One sur mon MB pour une mise à jour, une fois finie.... il n'a plus redémarré ... :rateau: plus de système .....  

après coup je me suis rendu compte qu'il avait été reconnu comme mon disque .mac et d'ailleurs j'y ai trouvé mes infos de synchro ..... bref, plus moyen de le faire démarrer et maintenant la carte SD est illisible ..... 
j'espère le réanimer avec une nouvelle carte SD sur laquelle j'aurais recopié la dernière sauvegarde


----------



## macaddicted (29 Février 2008)

macaddicted a dit:


> j'ai branché mon One sur mon MB pour une mise à jour, une fois finie.... il n'a plus redémarré ... :rateau: plus de système .....
> 
> après coup je me suis rendu compte qu'il avait été reconnu comme mon disque .mac et d'ailleurs j'y ai trouvé mes infos de synchro ..... bref, plus moyen de le faire démarrer et maintenant la carte SD est illisible .....
> j'espère le réanimer avec une nouvelle carte SD sur laquelle j'aurais recopié la dernière sauvegarde




nouvelle carte SD de 2 gigas ( tant qu'à faire ) et c'est reparti mon TomTom !


----------



## doudou28 (1 Mars 2008)

nono75011 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je poss&#232;de un tom tom GO510 et je n'arrive pas &#224; le faire reconna&#238;tre sur mon mac.
> Rien ne se passe quand je le branche sur le port usb alors que le tom tom lui, de son c&#244;t&#233;, reconnait qu'il est branch&#233;. J'ai install&#233; tom tom home avec le cd fourni lors de l'achat de mon gps et l'ai mis &#224; jour mais rien &#224; faire!
> ...


Bonjour
Avez vous un compte chez tomtom, c'est indispensable
Si vous avez encore tomtomHome 1.5, je vous conseil de le désinstaller
Dans la barre d'outils en haut de tomtomHome, il y a le menu appareil pour inscrire votre tomtom
Pour que le serveur tomtom reconnaisse votre tomtom et la carte il faut que ce soit vous qui soyez inscrit comme propriétaire. Chaque carte a son numéro affecté par propriétaire
Tenez moi au courant
doudou28


----------



## mattintouch (5 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, ben comme plein d'entre vous, impossible de faire des mises à jour sur Mac, Tom Tom planté et tout le toutim. C'est vraiment relou!

Sinon, comme je l'ai vu plus haut, mon MacBook ne reconnait ni mpon TomTom, ni Mon Blackberry. Dès que je branche un appareil en USB, il n'apparait pas sur le bureau...

Je peux faire qque chose???

Merci

M/


----------



## ced68 (5 Septembre 2008)

Je ne pense pas que ce post soit au bon endroit... Tu es dans le forum iPhone ici !


----------



## mattintouch (5 Septembre 2008)

heu... ok merci! mais pourtant ils parlent tous de Tomtom one, etc...

!


----------



## ced68 (5 Septembre 2008)

Exact, je ne sais pas ce qu'il fait ici ! En plus c'est un très vieux post à l'origine...


----------



## Gwen (5 Septembre 2008)

Je vais voir ou il est possible de déplacer, car en effet, le rapport avec l'iPhone n'est pas évident. 

[EDIT] Téléportation dans périphérique effectué, cela semble plus approprié.. Pour le moment


----------

